# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Сбор средств на актуальные потребности армии (*)

## Вампум

Добрый день.

Начнем,пожалуй,благое дело.

Сразу, коротко:
на сегодняшний момент времени парни нуждаются в 
40 маскировочных комбинезонах типа "Березка"
 



прошелся по ценам:
http://kiev.prom.ua/p26994009-maskhalat-klmk-berezka.html#var 350 грн
http://militarka.com.ua/kostjum-maskirovochnyj-berezka-sssr.html 400 грн (опт по 370)
мониторю далее...

получил номер мобильного мужчины, который по региону занимается камуфляжем и пр.
поговорю с ним.

_Способы оплаты:_

Приватбанк, карта  5168 7423 2734 7385
Этот же номер карты для оплаты LiqPay (мультивалютная)

*Bitcoin (Биткоин-кошелёк)* - 1PHFj1J63zfj8igoZKmh7U9VLmnCgQZkFr

*Webmoney:*
U313579118608 - гривна
Z271742522306 - доллар
E318220659964 - евро
R281708807155 - рубли

По всем расходам - детальный фотоотчет, по желанию - скан-копия выписки 
о поступлении средств. 
Плюс постоянное упоминание о текущих переводах (с ником или анонимно).
Скан своего паспорта с телефоном отправляю владельцу форума.
_Наша страничка в Фейсбук: https://www.facebook.com/zaukraina?fref=ts_
*канал в рации Zello* - ZaUA

----------


## Вампум

прошу прикрепить.
свои данные отправил.

АПД.
уже пришли первые 35 долларов по ВебМани
отправителю _Mator_ крепко жму руку.

----------


## Вампум

200 грн зашли на карту Приватбанка.
прошу написать сюда или в ЛС.
большое спасибо.

----------


## Вампум

+ 100 грн на Приват.
благодарю!
отпишитесь в ЛС, пожалуйста.

----------


## Вампум

прошу прощения. что вчера не смог сразу же отобразить заход 200 грн 
на карту Приватбанк (скачок напряжения был)..
сумма пришла около 19:15
благодарим!

----------


## Вампум

+150 грн на Приватбанк (пришли в 11:45)

----------


## X3M

а какой армии ? судя по аватаре правому сектору ?

----------


## Вампум

> а какой армии ? судя по аватаре правому сектору ?


 в Украине может быть одна армия - украинская. 
Вам режет глаз аватар? ничего, потерпите... меня вот,к примеру, от ваших волнобрызг укачивает)

----------


## X3M

> в Украине может быть одна армия - украинская.


 та вот в последнее время это уже не совсем так ))

----------


## Вампум

=============================
баланс - 650 грн и 35 долл. на WebMoney (+ 0.8% за вывод на карту Приватбанка)
*http://webmoney.ua/withdrawfunds*

с утра позвонили парни и попросили купить не "Березку", а что-нибудь попроще),
менее убиваемое и износостойкое к ползанью, прыганью и пр.
вот такое приглянулось, ткань рип-стоп:
(это для тренировки, про форму сказали пока не думать)






17 компл. х 60 грн = 1020 грн.

Остаток -  20 грн.

----------


## Гаюр

на харьков форуме тоже есть темка о помощи военным http://www.kharkovforum.com/showthread.php?t=3618147  можете координироваться, там по многим позициям уже налажено

----------


## Morgana_

Здравствуйте. Не знаю, куда обратиться, мне нужна помощь. Меня попросили найти телефон службы, которая занимается расселением людей, которрые приезжают из зоны АТО. Дело в том, что в Одессу везут человека, который был ранен в зоне АТО, его перевозят из Днепропетровской больницы в Одесскую. С ним едут его родители. Так вот этих родителей и надо встретить и разместить где-то. У вас есть контакты  служб , которые этим занимаются? Буду Вам очень признательна.

----------


## Hightower

> Здравствуйте. Не знаю, куда обратиться, мне нужна помощь. Меня попросили найти телефон службы, которая занимается расселением людей, которрые приезжают из зоны АТО. Дело в том, что в Одессу везут человека, который был ранен в зоне АТО, его перевозят из Днепропетровской больницы в Одесскую. С ним едут его родители. Так вот этих родителей и надо встретить и разместить где-то. У вас есть контакты  служб , которые этим занимаются? Буду Вам очень признательна.


 Такую инфу нагуглил вроде бы: http://info-center.od.ua/exrss/14324...-donbassa.html

----------


## senbernar

> Здравствуйте. Не знаю, куда обратиться, мне нужна помощь. Меня попросили найти телефон службы, которая занимается расселением людей, которрые приезжают из зоны АТО. Дело в том, что в Одессу везут человека, который был ранен в зоне АТО, его перевозят из Днепропетровской больницы в Одесскую. С ним едут его родители. Так вот этих родителей и надо встретить и разместить где-то. У вас есть контакты  служб , которые этим занимаются? Буду Вам очень признательна.


 Можливо у цій темі допоможуть http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2269954

----------


## Вампум

+ 250 грн на Приваткарту.
10:13

----------


## Вампум

+ 300 грн туда же
10;59

Аня, позвоните мне, пожалуйста в 17.00 сегодня.

----------


## Вампум

если вы не против, я направлю эти деньги семье этого солдата:




> Тяжело раненному бойцу АТО, отцу пятерых детей, нужна помощь
> В Одесском военном госпитале находится раненый на передовой Александр Бачинский, отец пятерых детей.
> "Отец 5- х детей, который был тяжело ра Источник: http://censor.net.ua/n294747нен в АТО. Бачинский Александр Сергеевич, простреленные легкие и почки, перебит позвоночник, лечится в Одесском военном госпитале. Житель села Красиловка Ставищенского района Киевской области. ", - пишет в Фейсбуке Юлия Смирнова. Источник: http://censor.net.ua/n294747 Источник: http://censor.net.ua/n294747 "Александр Кравчук поговорил с родным братом раненого на Востоке Бачинского Александра и он дал согласие, чтобы мы собирали средства на мою приватбанковскую карточку, так как у него ее нет... Мы ДОЛЖНЫ спасти мужчину, у которого 5-ро детей и больная жена, детьми сейчас занимается родной брат!


 


> П риватбанковсая карта: Смирнова Юлия Владимировна 5577 2127 0875 5726.
> Также есть счет Александра: 4390250250794485 банк CREDIT AGRICOLE Бачинский Александр Сергеевич.
> 
> У Саши Бачинского 5-ро детей. Нужны вещи, продукты и игрушки.
> В озраст детей:
> 1. Девочка Лиля - 2 года
> 2. Девочка Анжела - 3 года
> 3. Девочка Таня - 6 лет
> 4. Мальчик Андрей - 7 лет
> ...


 и буду помогать адресно этой семье.

----------


## Вампум

+ 300 грн на карту...
8:49 - перевел

----------


## princesshannover

сбросила вам

----------


## Вампум

> сбросила вам


 19:28 
+200 грн на карту.

----------


## Вампум

7:03
+ 250 грн на карту.

________
450 грн перевел Юлии.

----------


## Вампум

13:00
+170 грн на карту, перевел.

----------


## Вампум

16:03
+150 грн на карту

----------


## Вампум

17:01 
+55 грн на карту

----------


## Вампум

8:40
+300 грн на карту
________________
505 грн, перевёл

----------


## Вампум

23:06
+250 грн на карту

----------


## Вампум

8:18
+400 грн на карту

----------


## Вампум

+ 105 долл. на кошелек ВебМани (сейчас буду выводить, посмотрим по курсу, гривневый эквивалент чуть позже напишу, поставил на Мгновенный, жду..)

----------


## Вампум

*13:49*
+300 грн на карту Приватбанка

----------


## Вампум

950 грн + 1060 грн (вывод с кошелька ВебМани) = 2010 грн уходят на лечение солдату.

всем огромная человеческая благодарность!

----------


## Вампум

идем далее!

15:45
+ 200 долларов США через LiqPay (на карту Приватбанк)

----------


## Вампум

*17:07*
+100 грн
на карту

----------


## Вампум

*17:53*
+150 грн на карту

----------


## Вампум

*10:00*
+200 грн на карту

___________________

перевел 2880 грн.

----------


## Вампум

*7:09*
+100 грн на карту

----------


## Вампум

+ 450 долл.США через ВестернЮнион (обмен по курсу 12,45 х 450 = 5602,50 грн)
__________________

ИТОГО 5702,50 грн перевел на карту.

----------


## senbernar

Максим Савич поделился статусом Позывноя Маршала.
18 мин. назад
відправив тільки що 100 грн. - на сайті є зручна форма поповнення Фонду через систему LiqPay - тобто без жодних комісій (особливо добре, у кого є кредитки, не треба знімати готівку). Якщо кожен поповнить по 100 грн., то для того, щоб зібрати 250 тис. грн., треба щоб скинулось ще принаймні 2 237 людини. Поширюйте це, РАЗОМ МИ СИЛА!!! Слава героям!!! Слава нації!!!
http://www.narodniy.org.ua/znov-u-bij/

----------


## Вампум

Сегодня, 
*8:12*
+300 грн на карту Привата.

----------


## Rini

Внимание! Нужна помощь военным морякам, которые скоро отправляются в зону АТО. 
Сейчас помочь этим ребятам пытаются волонтеры из группы "Мы - с армией!": https://www.facebook.com/groups/271924819679294/
Список того, что крайне необходимо, составили сами моряки: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit#gid=0 Подробный финансовый отчет, который обновляется каждый день, можно увидеть здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit#gid=0 
Также ведется сбор продуктов и вещей, которые понадобятся морякам в АТО: саперные лопатки, емкости для воды, мешки (строительные и для мусора), удлинители (обычные и водонепроницаемые), бензопилы, термосы (или термокружки), скотч, носки, трусы, тельняшки, балаклавы, строительные перчатки, сигареты, кофе, еда (только длительного хранения!) и т.д.
В ОДЕССЕ передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
В ИЛЬИЧЕВСКЕ можно позвонить волонтеру Татьяне по телефону (067) 481-86-59. Она подъедет по нужному адресу и все заберет.
В НИКОЛАЕВЕ точка сбора помощи находится по адресу: ул. Шевченко, 51 (в будние дни, с 9.00 до 17.30). Главный координатор - Ирина (тел. 067-510-13-11), менеджер - Юлия (тел. 067-514-13-29). Желательно предварительно позвонить. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Турболей

В ОДЕССЕ передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
А карта Привата есть?

----------


## Rini

> В ОДЕССЕ передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
> А карта Привата есть?


 Ой, спасибо, что спросили! Совсем забыла указать. Отправлять деньги можно на карточки "ПриватБанка": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна), а также 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич). Еще раз повторю, что все финансовые поступления и расходы ежедневно отображаются в этом отчете: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit#gid=0

----------


## Вампум

*16:51*
+100 грн на карту Приват

----------


## Rini

Новости по военным морякам за 23 августа (от группы *"Мы - с армией!"* https://www.facebook.com/groups/271924819679294/).

Для начала - самое приятное: морпехи передают всем поздравления с праздником. Они просили сказать от их имени, что Прапор - это символ независимости Украины, который они очень чтят. Мы, в свою очередь, хотим сообщить, что уже начали самостоятельно шить флаги. Постараемся максимально обеспечить ребят украинской символикой. Финансовый отчет смотрим здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mcJCwNUL3CorCmFkJa_M_Y967Hi5MOcjycyjMYBGpAE/edit#gid=0 . Полный список потребностей здесь: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pfupVLxhcA3Kp9RcJVIaBklTcV6qg6Rf3MTtThdGiak/edit#gid=0 Отправлять деньги можно на карточки "ПриватБанка": 4149 4378 4718 3553 (Белоус Татьяна Михайловна), а также 5168 7572 2685 4786 (Пидкопайло Сергей Анатольевич).
В ОДЕССЕ передать помощь можно по адресу: пер.Нечипуренко, 14 (с 9.00 до 17.30, с понедельника по пятницу), тел. (098) 814-08-31.
В ИЛЬИЧЕВСКЕ можно позвонить нашему волонтеру Татьяне Белоус по телефону (067) 481-86-59. Она подъедет по нужному адресу и все заберет.
В НИКОЛАЕВЕ точка сбора помощи находится по адресу: ул. Шевченко, 51 (в будние дни с 9.00 до 17.30). Главный координатор - Ирина Пономаренко (тел. 067-510-13-11), менеджер - Юлия (тел. 067-514-13-29). Желательно предварительно позвонить. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Вампум

*7:48*
+ 300 грн на карту

с праздником всех!

----------


## ГВТ

добрый день извините если не в тему но может кто то подскажет где лучше приобрести "все" солдату в АТО (каска бронежилет очки наколенники и тп) (брата забирают на государство не надеемся)

----------


## Вампум

> добрый день извините если не в тему но может кто то подскажет где лучше приобрести "все" солдату в АТО (каска бронежилет очки наколенники и тп) (брата забирают на государство не надеемся)


 сейчас уточню размер скидки..
подождите, думаю, к вечеру напишу вам.

----------


## ГВТ

СПАСИБО

----------


## Вампум

*http://militarist.ua/
http://sturm.com.ua/index.php*

10 и 15% скидки соответственно.

----------


## Вампум

*13:20*
+300 грн на карту, итого 1000 грн перевел на карту.

----------


## Вампум

*7:12*
+200 грн на карту..

ВНИМАНИЕ! PAYPAL НЕ РАБОТАЕТ В УКРАИНЕ (ДЛЯ АНИ ИЗ АМЕРИКИ).
Можно использовать LiqPay, WebMoney

----------


## Вампум

*12:28*
+800 грн на карту

----------


## Вампум

*16:20*
+50 грн на карту
________________

1050 грн перевел на карту

----------


## NatalySmile

подпишусь завтра переведем денежку

----------


## Вампум

> подпишусь завтра переведем денежку


 спасибо!

----------


## Вампум

напоминаю номер карты Приватбанка: 5168 7423 2734 7385

----------


## Вампум

*15:48*
_ + 200 грн на карту_

----------


## Вампум

*10:49*
_+200 грн на карту_

----------


## Вампум

*13:24*
_+500 грн на карту_

___________________

переведены.

----------


## Вампум

*15:01*
_+175 грн на карту_

----------


## OlgaAr

Перечислила на карту приват 2.09. в 13.23 500 грн. Спасибо вам волонтеры.

----------


## Вампум

*7:24*
_+250 грн на карту_

----------


## Вампум

просьба всем, кто хочет сделать перевод *электронными* деньгами, 
сообщать в ЛС.

----------


## Хабиба

Добрый день! Забирают знакомого из одесской области.
Нужно каску.Подскажите к кому обратиться, чтобы приобрести хорошую. Спасибо.

----------


## Вампум

> Добрый день! Забирают знакомого из одесской области.
> Нужно каску.Подскажите к кому обратиться, чтобы приобрести хорошую. Спасибо.


 это непросто пока, по 200 евро шубертовская каска идет, из кевлара
контакт у меня к вечеру будет.
будет чуть дешевле - дам знать вам.





  *Показать скрытый текст* *ТТХ оригинала:*Каска Противопульная 

Материал:фенол-арамидное волокно (аналог кевлара)

Вес: 1500 г

Форм фактор Marte IV.

Защищает от пистолетных пуль и осколков(V50)~ 600 м/c

Размер 55-57, 55-58

----------


## Хабиба

спасибо

----------


## Вампум

*7:50*
_+260 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*9:56*
_+200 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*10:00*
_+130 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*20:44*
_+200 грн на карту_

----------


## Вампум

по ситуации лечения на сегодня: приятного мало, но не будем отчаиваться!
Саша еще в Одессе, катетер стоит у него, пока запрещено его транспортировать.
осколок пока ему не мешает, а вот насчет того, будет ли ходить - большой вопрос(
таз разбит серьезно...
волонтеры ищут возможность вывезти за границу.
так что наша помощь как нельзя кстати его детям и ему непосредственно.

*мы верим в лучшее, Саша, держись!*

----------


## Вампум

*8:35*
_+50 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*14:33*
_+200 грн на карту_

----------


## Вампум

*11:12*
_+300 грн_

----------


## savoyardy

> напоминаю номер карты Приватбанка: 5168 7423 2734 7385


 Можно фамилию владельца карты. А то в сообщении # 41 другие карты указаны.

----------


## Semeon0077

Добровольные пожертвования - это здорово, так а что со спецналогом на нужны Армии?

----------


## Вампум

*09:54*
_+200 грн_
___________________
итого - 1790 грн отправил..

----------


## Вампум

> Можно фамилию владельца карты. А то в сообщении # 41 другие карты указаны.


 Разумеется, Белоус Владислав.

----------


## Вампум

> Добровольные пожертвования - это здорово, так а что со спецналогом на нужны Армии?


 с официальной зарплаты 1,5 % снимается...действует норма до конца года.
а что?

ПС вещи для девочек, электронную книгу (Одесса) и вещи мальчику на осень и зиму (Харьков) отправил сегодня, Виталий завтра получит после обеда..

всем большое спасибо и прошу не оставаться безучастными к судьбе пострадавших людей за свободу нашей земли.

----------


## Вампум

*12:54*
_+100 грн_

----------


## Вампум

каска порядка 200 евро, я писал выше...
ну нет каски, способной выдержать автоматную очередь и при этом будучи по цене 300 грн(
к сожалению..

----------


## Вампум

*15:59*
_+100 грн_

Консерва, в ЛС ответил.

----------


## Вампум

есть... но пробуйте писать еще Фениксу или Денису Олейникову:
https://www.facebook.com/oleinikov.me?hc_location=timeline
https://www.facebook.com/wings.phoenix.foundation?fref=ts

*http://slando.ua/list/?search%5Bfilt...ew=galleryWide*
здесь продают

----------


## Вампум

*19:55*
_+180 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*22:01*
_+150 грн_

----------


## Вампум

Борис, ответил в ЛС по поводу ВебМани
спасибо.

----------


## Cherrys

Добрый день,подскажите где можно купить качественный спальник

----------


## Вампум

> Добрый день,подскажите где можно купить качественный спальник


 как вариант
_http://kiev.ko.slando.ua/obyavlenie/...fc0c3;promoted_

----------


## Вампум

*15:40*
_+250 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*12:20*
_+100 грн_

----------


## ALIHA

добрый день подскажите где найти родственников ( людей которые по мобиллизации служили в Григорьевке возле Южного , теперь их перекинули Херсонская область Каланчакский район с.Макаровка,  там много  ребят из Одессы отзовитесь кто нибудь .....хочется знать больше держатся вместе узнавать друг от друга новости, может кто то знает чего не знаю я а может я знаю больше кого то , жены мобиллизованых отзовитесь !!

----------


## ALIHA

как узнать есть ли там волонтеры  как с ними связаться  я хочу передать теплые вещи и сменную обувь и не знаю кем и как

----------


## Вампум

позвоните в военкомат, откуда призыв был.
далее прошу писать только в личные сообщения.

*14:01*
_+200 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*15:30*
_+300 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*18:05*
_+600 грн на карту._

----------


## Вампум

*12:02*
_+280 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*16:49*
_+150 грн на карту_

----------


## Вампум

*18:43*
_+300 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*8:03*
_+400 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*11:34*
_+150 грн_
_____________________
3260 грн отправил

----------


## Вампум

народ, у кого есть одежда зимняя и обувь на мальчика 8 лет?
разумеется, можно б\у.
с Нелей Ивановной (мамой Саши) говорил, у девочек вроде на зиму всё есть более-менее, 
а вот у младшего - туго(...

----------


## Romah

Трудно определиться с темой, куда написать. Думаю, тут будет к месту.

Делаем сейчас с пацанами ремонт в казарме перед холодами.
С огромной благодарностью примем в подарок (ну, или за адекватно небольшую сумму) б/у окно 1,6 х 1,2 (или похожего размера).

Если можете помочь - черкните в личку.

*Upd.:* Спасибо *destrie*  за два окна и дверь, уже их устанавливаем! Как раз успели к холодам.

----------


## Вампум

*13:49*
_+200 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*11:07*
_+300 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*8:30*
_+220 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*10:42*
_+200 грн_

всем ответил в ЛС.
ВестернЮнион - самый дорогой способ.
МаниГрам дешевле.
Это если по старинке.
вот, к примеру, недорогой вариант по комиссии:
*http://www.oschadnybank.com/ru/private/remittances/ria.php*

----------


## Вампум

*15:28*
_+300 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*8:37*
_+200 грн_

*11:01*
_+350 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*11:52*
_+250 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*14:27*
_+200 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*16:04*
_+250 грн_

----------


## Morgana_

Я бы хотела разместить в этой теме объявление об аукционе. 19 сентября Одесская организация Союза художников Украины открыла выставку картин, средства от продажи которых пойдут в помощь раненым бойцам нашей армии и на зимнюю экипировку наших солдат. Выставка работает по адресу: ул. Торговая, 2. Выставочный зал. Аукцион будет проведен в течение этих двух недель, об аукционе смогу сообщить позднее, когда будет согласована дата.

----------


## Вампум

*13:38*
_+250 грн_

----------


## zverek

Далия Северин
4 ч. ·

Вчора вночі була на блок-пості!
Це жах! Я за 40 хвилин так замерзла, що мене цілу ніч морозило в теплому ліжку з увімкнутим АГВ. Це при тому, що я була в куртці Коламбія...

Люди, несіть теплі кофти, светри, можна б/у!
можете купити на секонді, випрати і принести! Можемо випрати ми!
Головне- рятуймо хлопців!!!

3 основні проблеми-

ТЕПЛА БІЛИЗНА

КОФТИ, СВЕТРИ, ДОБРЕ ФЛІС, МОЖНА Б/У

ШАПКИ, РУКАВИЦІ

наша точка збору Адміральський проспект 34 а, новий бізнес-центр, 1 вхід.

068 875 14 96

5168 7572 4795 4557 Халікова Оксана (карта Приват-банку)

----------


## Vladlen2

Надо купить 40 пар подштанников. Где? Кто готов вступить в долю? Или кто может решить вопрос оперативно? Долю свою подвезу. Пишите в личку. Надо до конца пятницы ибо могут уйти в поход.

----------


## All_Ok

У одесситов возникла идея собрать средства для помощи армии и отдельных батальонов оригинальным способом, чтобы прямо сейчас обеспечить друзей, которые на защищают, необходимой техникой.
Заработать на это решили сами, для чего организовали производство одежды (футболки и толстовки) и блокнотов. Вся прибыли от их реализации пойдет на помощь участникам АТО.
http://www.odcrisis.org/odevajsya-patriotichno-pomogaj-armii/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt5QtNz06Cg

----------


## zverek

Katerine Starceva

ПРОСЬБА ПЕРЕПОСТ!!!!

Люди, срочно нужна форма (мтп или будес) и куртки с подстежками! Очень сильно подвели люди, обещали сегодня отправить, в последний момент оказались что нету размеров. Нужно 15 комплектов, кто может посоветовать склады или людей, которые могут помочь???
Звонить по номеру 0936050245 Екатерина, или писать в личку. Времени вообще не остается!!! Помогите, пожалуйста!
https://www.facebook.com/kat.starceva/posts/915361481810682

----------


## Вампум

*17:40*
_+150 грн_

----------


## kas-25

+100грн  на карту Белоус В.

----------


## Вампум

> +100грн  на карту Белоус В.


 *получение в 23:24*

----------


## Вампум

*11:17*
_+300 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*11:00*
_+300 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*17:12*
_+200 грн_
________________
3810 грн перевел.

----------


## Объективный

Вампум - а где гарантии что Вы используете деньги по назначению?

----------


## Вампум

> Вампум - а где гарантии что Вы используете деньги по назначению?


 в ресторанах и казино все гарантии.

----------


## Rate

Добрый вечер!Сегодня говорила с бойцом 28-й отдельной механизированной бригады,была просто в шоке...У ребят нет даже нормальной одежды,не говоря уже о большем,разгрузки сами шьют из подручных материалов...если есть люди,которые могут реально помочь(и словом,и делом) с организацией сбора средств для закупкой самого необходимого-доставкой на место,просьба писать лс.

----------


## Вампум

*9:27*
_+150 грн_

----------


## Гаюр

брошу и сюда, парни уходят 10 :  


> Одесса просит 11 комплектов ключей (28 бригада) обращаются ко всем, никто не дает

----------


## All_Ok

На прошедших выходных днях активисты Координационного Центра Евромайдана, что находится на Гимназической улице, 3, ездили в зону АТО – отвозили помощь одесским бойцам, защищающим Мариуполь. 
В этот раз в зону АТО волонтеры отправились на двух микроавтобусах и легковом автомобиле и повезли тёплые вещи, тепловизоры, спальные мешки, карематы. «Боевой дух защитников Мариуполя очень высокий, получили много техники, утеплились, построили защитные сооружения, готовы отражать нападение врага», – отметили одесские волонтеры.
http://www.odcrisis.org/mariupol-ne-sdaetsya-bojcam-nuzhny-tyoplye-veshhi-i-teplye-spalniki/

----------


## Pittochka

очень срочно нужно успеть собрать бойцам спальники:
https://www.facebook.com/angela.aravina/posts/580630852064982



> Дорогие мои одесситы!!!!
> В срочнейшем порядке ищем 3 спальника (морозность -9) для военных, которых утром (!) в 7(!) отправляют в АТО!!!!!
> Готовы ехать за ними ночью по всей Одессе!
> Звонить: 067-663-37-55 Анжела, 063-438-05-88 Андрей.
> Спасибо!

----------


## All_Ok

Волонтеры очень просит проснуться и помочь. Зимние носки стоят гораздо больше, чем лёгкие – летние. А уровень помощи упал по сравнению с летом. Участницы волонтерской сотни собирают все вещи в коробки, кладут туда носки, трусы, футболки, тёплые вещи, сладости, аптечку и, обязательно, записки для солдат. Они их держат за обереги и прикладывают к телу. Бойцы считают, что детские рисунки и записки спасают их от смерти. 
Далия Северин назвала множество способов: можно замариновать сало и принести его волонтерам – они всё передаут на фронт. Можно заквасить капусту и тоже передать бойцам. Можно напечь печенья. Можно посушить сухарики и тоже передать. Можно прийти к нам – и помочь собрать коробки на фронт. Можно написать письма. В общем, если человек хочет помогать армии – возможности для этого неограниченные. 
http://www.odcrisis.org/odesskie-volontery-prizyvayut-pomoch-soldatam-ato/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2IvgPApVP8

----------


## Вампум

возьмите на "вооружение!
"

----------


## zverek

> Волонтеры очень просит проснуться и помочь. Зимние носки стоят гораздо больше, чем лёгкие – летние. А уровень помощи упал по сравнению с летом. Участницы волонтерской сотни собирают все вещи в коробки, кладут туда носки, трусы, футболки, тёплые вещи, сладости, аптечку и, обязательно, записки для солдат. Они их держат за обереги и прикладывают к телу. Бойцы считают, что детские рисунки и записки спасают их от смерти. 
> Далия Северин назвала множество способов: можно замариновать сало и принести его волонтерам – они всё передаут на фронт. Можно заквасить капусту и тоже передать бойцам. Можно напечь печенья. Можно посушить сухарики и тоже передать. Можно прийти к нам – и помочь собрать коробки на фронт. Можно написать письма. В общем, если человек хочет помогать армии – возможности для этого неограниченные. 
> http://www.odcrisis.org/odesskie-volontery-prizyvayut-pomoch-soldatam-ato/
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2IvgPApVP8


 ФБ



> Штефан Фил
> Вчера ·
>  Сегодня волонтеры NZ совместно с Сотней Далии Северин собирают помощь морпехам возле Таврия Маршалл. Заранее спасибо всем не безразличным за общий вклад в бравое дело! Победа за нами! Слава Украине

----------


## Хабиба

"Крым" просит о помощи.

Таїса Гайда‎
Батальйон Крим

Ребята стесняются, поэтому я как ответственная за их тыл попрошу вместо них.
Они добровольцы, воюют без зарплаты , все обмундирование только из тех денег, которые собирают волонтеры. Прячут от меня рваные кроссовки, чтобы я не заметила.Нам очень нужно купить еще 15 комплектов зимней одежды ( мы покупали б/у бундесовскую 400 грн - зимняя куртка с подстежкой) и еще 10 пар обуви зимней хорошей. У них длительные походы- марш-броски, нужна хорошая обувь (500*10). Поэтому, очень вас прошу помочь обуть и одеть ребят. Всего нужно 11 000 грн. Фотки обещаю, будут
Спасибо вам большое от себя и от них 
Карточный счет
5168 7572 6632 7586 (Приват) Анафиев Ескандер

https://www.facebook.com/alexey.arestovich

----------


## Skripachka80

Видеообращение общественной организации “Единая Фонтанка – Одесса” к соотечественникам – с просьбой оказать посильную помощь волонтерам 28-й механизированной бригады, которая базируется в пгт. Черноморское Коминтерновского района Одесской области: - http://youtu.be/XOUkKzqQIgc

Дополнительная и более подробная информация по ссылкам ниже:
1. http://kif-od.com/forum/115-195-1
2. http://kif-od.com/publ/novosti_komin...nie/19-1-0-116

----------


## Вампум

*07.11, 21:54*
_+100 грн_

----------


## Вампум

11:25
+200 грн

----------


## АйседораД

Добрый день. В воскресенье 16.11 будем в центральном госпитале в Киеве. Если нужно навестить кого-то из одесситов пишите.

----------


## pingui

Здравствуйте, в Одессе есть человек, который через неделю-две  уходит опять в зону АТО. Он просит зимний спальник. Есть ли в вашем городе волонтерский пункт, в который можно обратиться? Если не спальником, то, может, чем-то другим подсобят.
Спасибо.

----------


## Вампум

*13:01*
_+250 грн_

*ОБРАТИТЕ ВНИМАНИЕ:*:

----------


## Skripachka80

Цена бездействия Фонтанских "махровых профессионалов" – жизни наших односельчан защищающих НАРОД УКРАИНЫ!!! (видео, факты, мнение)

----------


## Вампум

*10:43*
_+200 грн_

----------


## Вампум

*20:08*
+250 грн

----------


## Вира плюс

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста к кому можно обратиться по поводу помощи в  подготовке машин для зоны АТО?

----------


## MANDALAY

волонтеры прокомментируйте https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPi-rXs_WfU

----------


## Вампум

напишите в ЛС что вы имеете в виду, у меня есть контакт в Краматорске, они защиту варят на БТРы

----------


## vetala00

200 грн зашли на карту Приватбанка.
прошу написать сюда или в ЛС.
большое спасибо.

----------


## Вампум

*12:03*
_+100 грн на карту_

----------


## Вампум

*00:27*
_+500 грн_ на карту
Саша, спасибо!

----------


## Вампум

Дорогие наши помощники и настоящие патриоты, все те, 
кто хочет помочь пятерым деткам нашего героя (одежда, игрушки)- пожалуйста, отправляйте посылки не мне, а напрямую
*Новой Почтой по адресу:

Киевская обл. 
cmт Ставище
ул. Ленина, 7а
Бачинскому Виталию
098 908 3168*

Напоминаю:
В озраст детей:
1. Девочка Лиля - 2 года
2. Девочка Анжела - 3 года
3. Девочка Таня - 6 лет
4. Мальчик Андрей - 7 лет
5. Девочка Настя - 16 лет.

----------


## Вампум

Александру вытащили все осколки, скоро будет реабилитация.
Сейчас он в коляске, НО! врачи дают пока осторожный, но твердый шанс, что он снова встанет на ноги!
Сил ему и терпения пожелаем.

И не забываем помогать.
Храни нас Бог.

----------


## Кальнева

+100грн

----------


## Вампум

> +100грн


  да, 09:56! сегодня 

и вчера 22:45 -  +450 грн!

----------


## Вампум

+250 грн и 50 уе ВебМани

----------


## Контраст

Помощь можно отправить на карту
Приватбанк, карта 5168 7423 2734 7385
Верно?

----------


## Вампум

Да, верно.

Ира, я посылку утром отправлю

----------


## Вампум

10:35
+200 грн на карту

----------


## Вампум

новости есть.
Саша уже понемногу встает с коляски и пробует ходить.
врачи дают хорошие обнадеживающие прогнозы.

а мы тем временем переключаемся на помощь этой малышке Саше и ее маме.







Приватбанк, Ирина Матвиенко,
5168 7423 0989 1418

игрушки слать малышке не надо.
для всего прочего -  в отд.№2 Новой Почты, Кировоград
066 059 2468, Ирина Матвиенко

(кто имеет желание помочь из-за границы валютным переводом - есть долларовый счет Приватбанка, 5168742022975704)

----------


## Вампум

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Hemolog

> Вампум - а где гарантии что Вы используете деньги по назначению?


 Нужна гильза двигателя на ЗИЛ-130. Боевая машина стоит с разобранным двигателем:

 


Как только поставим новую гильзу - сразу отчитаюсь!

----------


## Вампум

гарантии в гарантийном письме
карта не моя, а Ирины, матери девочки.
Вконтакте есть ее страница, напишите ей.

----------


## illusion2012

Здравствуйте.
Как вы смотрите на то чтоб на каждом входе/выходе на всех рынках Одессы(а потом по всем городам Украины) поставить прилавки для сбора продуктов и материальной помощи "бойцам, раненым, беженцам, бездомным и сиротам"?
Каждый понимает, что не у всех есть возможность и желание искать кому помочь. По большей степени люди заняты насущными делами и не могут и не хотят отрываться от повседневности даже несмотря на боевые действия у себя под носом.
Если так сделать и поставить на каждой точке большой плакат с подобным названием "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ", то можно будет собирать намного больше продуктов и денежных средств не отрывая людей от повседневной обыденной жизни(от которой многие так не хотят отрываться и воротят глаза если не могут или не хотят помочь нуждающимся).
Людям будет намного проще и удобнее сделав для себя закупки на рынках, передавать часть из них при выходе и заранее планировать свои покупки, и растраты с учётом помощи нуждающимся в общий волонтёрский фонд "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ".
Поверьте мне, народ обязательно будет покупать часть продуктов именно для этой цели и это будет не только картошка или яйца, а и много других разнообразных продуктов так необходимых другим людям. Так же обязательно будут и денежные пожертвования от очень многих людей, от которых вы даже не ожидаете никакой помощи.
Если каждому торговцу раздать плакат с призывом для покупателей "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ. КУПУЙ ЧАСТКУ ВІД УСЬОГО ЩО ТОБІ ТРЕБА ДЛЯ НУЖДЕННИХ, І ТИ ВРЯТУЄШЬ МІЛЬОНИ ЖИТТІВ.",  то люди с удовольствием будут это делать и в будущем у всех нас войдёт это в привычку и станет национальной идеей которую когда-то 2000 лет назад пропагандировал Иисус Христос.

----------


## YuristOdessa

Иллюзия2012, я вам писал в параллельной теме сообщение, которое осталось без ответа. Очень интересует ваше видение вопросов.

----------


## Spaniel

Скажите, к кому можно обратиться для помощи сбора и покупки средств экипировки в зону АТО, все очень дорогое, к сожалению своих средств не хватает на все и нужна помощь?
Нужна очень снайперская разгрука и тактические перчатки полнопалые

----------


## Любимкасбабочк

Вечер добрый! Скажите  есть ли возможность помочь покупкой противовирусных препараторов  в зону АТО . Есть потребность в этом .

----------


## YuristOdessa

Опубликовал в другой теме:




> Доброго времени суток.
> Давно я не писал в этой теме.
> 
> Мой товарищ сегодня мне сообщил, что едет в Мариуполь служить на год. Приказ подписан.
> *Уезжает 26.06.2016*
> Он не слишком обспечен и попросил кинуть клич о помощи в сборе. Родственники его далеко. Собирается сам.
> 
> Необходимо:
> - Полевая форма (лето, а позже и зима). Желательна расцветка "Варан", хотя это уже не слишком важно.
> ...

----------


## Stirlitz

Друзья! Все, кто знает меня лично, но также и все неравнодушные. Нашим парням на фронте нужны волговские шины 195/65R15, комплект из 4 шт. на 1 автомобиль. Пока что найдено одно колесо в Киеве, а желательно комплектом, по возможности летние. Ну или хотя бы по одному, какие есть. Кто может помочь — пишите! У меня на Волге не те размеры... Нужны шины от современных Волг.

Если найдутся в других городах, оплатим пересылку. Отправлять надо будет на восток, не в Одессу...

----------


## Stirlitz

Всем спасибо, как говорится :-/ Шины найдены...

Дальше нужны аккумуляторы на МТЛБ. 150-200 А·ч…

----------


## shmidt-ua

*Волонтерка зі США назбирала на передову 2 мільйони доларів*


_Антоніна Левчук - співзасновниця та волонтерка благодійного фонду «Рятуємо життя разом»_

Із України до США вона емігрувала ще 9 років тому. Сьогодні працює у сфері IT, а останні два роки день в день збирає допомогу для фронту. Благодійний фонд, який Антоніна Левчук створила разом з іншою волонтеркою – Іриною Пилипенко – не лише офіційно зареєстрований в США, а й залучає кошти таких гігантів, як Google чи Microsoft. Про американську благодійність, 2 мільйони доларів за два роки, волонтерів-політиків, протезування і казкотерапію Антоніна Левчук розповіла Радіо Свобода невдовзі після відвідин Києва.
...
ДАЛI ТУТ : http://www.radiosvoboda.org/a/27874477.html

----------


## shell1989

на что именно сбор средств?

----------


## Katya3698

Я считаю, что власть должна помогать. Волонтеры все потянуть не смогут. Да, и простые люди не смогут последнее отдать. А вот правители могут поделиться.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Я считаю, что власть должна помогать. Волонтеры все потянуть не смогут. Да, и простые люди не смогут последнее отдать. А вот правители могут поделиться.


 К сожалению простые люди как раз отдают последнее, а вот кое-кто из правителей уже научился зарабатывать на войне !...
Каждый поступает так, как ему велит совесть и Бог всех рассудит !

----------

